# Instalar ethercalc

## yjas

Hola que tal.

En estos momentos me encuentro intentando instalar ethercalc en gentoo pero no encuentro documentación de como hacerlo alguien podría ayudarme.............

Gracias 

Saludos.

----------

## natrix

Hola yjas:

Parace que no está en portage ni tampoco como overlay. Así que vas a tener que seguir las instrucciones del fabricante como cualquier otra distro linux.

https://ethercalc.net/#install

----------

## yjas

Muchas Gracias su información me ha sido de gran ayuda. natrix Guru

Pero instentar instalar el nodejs  con emerge nodejs me lanzo un error.

Saludos 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0

 * ERROR: net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Your CPU doesn't support the required SSE2 instruction.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   nodejs-5.9.0.ebuild, line  40:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   	(use x86 && ! use cpu_flags_x86_sse2) && \

 *   		die "Your CPU doesn't support the required SSE2 instruction."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/net-libs:nodejs-5.9.0:20160328-095546.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/usr/src/portage/net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/usr/src/portage/net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages'

 * S: '/usr/src/portage/net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0/work/node-v5.9.0'

 * Messages for package net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0:

 * ERROR: net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0::gentoo failed (pretend phase):

 *   Your CPU doesn't support the required SSE2 instruction.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   nodejs-5.9.0.ebuild, line  40:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   	(use x86 && ! use cpu_flags_x86_sse2) && \

 *   		die "Your CPU doesn't support the required SSE2 instruction."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/net-libs:nodejs-5.9.0:20160328-095546.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/usr/src/portage/net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/usr/src/portage/net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib/python3.4/site-packages'

 * S: '/usr/src/portage/net-libs/nodejs-5.9.0/work/node-v5.9.0'

----------

## cameta

emerge --info

a ver si te pone esto

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2"

----------

## cameta

http://www.binarytides.com/linux-cpu-information/

Comandos con los que puedes saber si tu sistema soporta sse2.

emerge  dmidecode

y tras dar a dmidecode

Processor Information

        Socket Designation: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz

        Type: Central Processor

        Family: Core i7

        Manufacturer: Intel

        ID: A9 06 03 00 FF FB EB BF

        Signature: Type 0, Family 6, Model 58, Stepping 9

        Flags:

                FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)

                VME (Virtual mode extension)

                DE (Debugging extension)

                PSE (Page size extension)

                TSC (Time stamp counter)

                MSR (Model specific registers)

                PAE (Physical address extension)

                MCE (Machine check exception)

                CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)

                APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)

                SEP (Fast system call)

                MTRR (Memory type range registers)

                PGE (Page global enable)

                MCA (Machine check architecture)

                CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)

                PAT (Page attribute table)

                PSE-36 (36-bit page size extension)

                CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)

                DS (Debug store)

                ACPI (ACPI supported)

                MMX (MMX technology supported)

                FXSR (FXSAVE and FXSTOR instructions supported)

                SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)

 SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)

                SS (Self-snoop)

                HTT (Multi-threading)

                TM (Thermal monitor supported)

                PBE (Pending break enabled)

        Version: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU

----------

